# Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€



## DR390 (5. August 2019)

*Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Alle Jahre wieder!  
Vorab nochmal danke an die bisherigen Konfigs die mir hier vorgeschlagen wurden. Habe die letzte Konfig jetzt seit 3 Jahren am rennen und das ohne Probleme. 
Wird aber aufgrund der Spiele und meinen ersten Streamingversuchen Zeit für was Neues!

*1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandenes System? *

*Wird höchstwahrscheinlich komplett verkauft ( bis auf Festplatten )*
Was kann man für das System wohl noch verlangen?

*Netzteil:* 450 Watt Corsair CX Series CX450M Modular 80+ Bronze 

*Festplatten: ( Kommen mit ins neue System )*
SANDISK SDSSDA-1T00-G26 SSD Plus, 1 TB SSD
CRUCIAL BX300 SSD, 480 GB SSD, 2.5 Zoll, intern, Silber/blau
CRUCIAL 525 GB MX300, Interne SSD, 2.5 Zoll

*MoBo:* ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
*RAM:* 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15-15-15 Dual Kit
*Prozessorkühler:* EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler	

*2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?  *

Monitor: LG IT Products 24GM79G-B 60,96 cm (24 Zoll) 
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Frequenz: 144Hz

Zweitmonitor: HP 60Hz ( nur für OBS Anzeige usw gedacht ) 1920x1080 HDMI


*3.) Wann soll der neue PC spätestens gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden? *

Hat keine Eile, wirtschaftlich vll eine Sinnvoller Zeitraum + Ich würde gerne noch auf die Customs warten, da ich ganz gerne auf AMD wechseln würde wenn nichts dagegen spricht.

*4.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?  *

Nein

*5.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? *
Ja

*6.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget? *

~1200€ gerne weniger, mit guter Erklärung auch gerne mehr

*7.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden? *

PUBG hauptsächlich, DotA 2, Wolfenstein: Youngblood aktuell, 
zwischendurch auch mal nen AAA Titel, alles was halt so gefällt 

*8.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du? *

Festplatten sind vorhanden ( Siehe 1. )

*9.) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu übertakten?  *

Wenn die CPU es ohne herausragende Kenntnisse zulässt, Ja

*10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? *

Brauche auf jeden Fall genug USB Slots da ich auch ne Oculus Rift am Rechner habe. Minimum 8.

Beim stöbern im Forum habe ich folgende Wunschliste zusammengestellt:
Neuer Rechenknecht Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
Wenn mir jetzt einer 150€ + Budget argumentieren kann, wäre ich auch dazu bereit die Konfig in betracht zu ziehen 

Wie gesagt bei der 5700XT warte ich noch auf die Customs. ASUS z.B. hat ja für 18.08. angekündigt.
Auswahl des MoBo unabhängig vom Soundchip da ich nen externes Mischpult via USB anschließe.

EDIT 15.08:
Einige Customs erschienen, ASUS nichts für mich, Pulse...naja, MSI vll, Red Devil spricht mir bisher am meisten zu. 
Nitro+ mal abwarten.

*EDIT 21.08:*
So es haben sich mit privater Hilfe von Lordac ( guter Mann ) noch ein paar Änderungen ergeben.
Da ich ja doch vor habe zu streamen werde ich auf Ryzen 9 umsteigen. 
Hier meine neue Liste:

Neuer Rechenknecht Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu zu sagen ist, dass ich den EKL Brocken 3 Black Edition und das Gehäuse bereits zuhause stehen habe.
Mir wurde der Dark Rock Pro 4 vorgeschlagen, macht es Sinn dei EKL noch zurück zu schicken oder tut sich da nicht viel?
Passt das alles mit dem Gehäuse usw? Danke!

Daher das Budget auch nochmal angepasst. Ich denke mir gerade, wenn neu, dann richtig. Keine Lust in 3 Jahren wieder anzufangen.

ACHTUNG: Wer auch den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 bestellt hat prüft ob wirklich alle Halterungen dabei sind!
Bei mir fehlte einfach genau nur der AM4  Montagerahmen. Unfassbar ärgerlich, wenn man sich alles parat gelegt hat zum zusammenbauen. Deswegen guckt vorher nach...
Werde ich auch machen ab jetzt...aber mal ehrlich hab mir alles kurz angeguckt, aber auf den Montagerahmen achtet man eben nicht direkt...


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Den RAM könntest du ja mitnehmen und versuchen den selbst/manuell auf 3000Mhz zu bringen. Sonst:

Mobo: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus ab €'*'177,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, 6x 3.80GHz, boxed ab €'*'238,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Freezer: Thermalright ARO-M14 Grau ab €'*'38,70 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: ne kommende 5700 XT oder-> KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (27ISL6MDU9EK) ab €'*'509,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'60,76 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatten: haste

willst du dein bisheriges Gehäuse weiterverwenden? Wenn du die alten Teile (CPU/Mobo) verkauft bekommst, springt ja auch noch Kohle heraus. Vielleicht kann man ja dann auch den 3700X in`s Budget quetschen...

Gruß


----------



## chris-gz (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Willst du das alte System behalten und damit streamen? Ich meine mal mit 1200€ wird es etwas knapp mit Streaming.

Eine Möglichkeit ist das:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Das Board erscheint erst mal teuer, du bekommst aber dazu eine gute AIO CPU Kühlung geschenkt und dann ist das Board vollkommen im Rahmen. Du kannst auch ein anderes günstigeres Board nehmen, dann musst du eben Vorliebe mit dem Boxed Kühler nehmen. Der ist auch nicht schlecht. Zu einem B4350 welches günstig ist, rate ich dir nicht, auch wenn es so viele hier tun. Alleine schon wegen den schlechteren Soundchips wäre das nichts für mich.

Mit übertakten ist bei Ryzen nicht so. Der reicht aber für alles aktuelle an Spielen gerade locker aus. Ob das Streamen damit zudem noch Spaß macht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, habe da aber auch wenig Erfahrung.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Wobei ich da wieder das 750er E11 bevor zöge, da es die passenden Stecker für den 8+4 Pin Anschluss hat.


----------



## DR390 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Den RAM könntest du ja mitnehmen und versuchen den selbst/manuell auf 3000Mhz zu bringen. Sonst:
> 
> Mobo: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus ab €'*'177,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, 6x 3.80GHz, boxed ab €'*'238,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Das alte System wollte ich eigentlich so wie es ist verkaufen ( bis auf die Festplatten ), hätte ich vll dazu schreiben sollen, sorry.
Was kann man für das System wohl noch so verlangen? 



chris-gz schrieb:


> Willst du das alte System behalten und damit streamen? Ich meine mal mit 1200€ wird es etwas knapp mit Streaming.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit ist das:
> 
> ...



Das System werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich komplett verkaufen. Ich hab auch mit dem System streamen "können", aber ja, mehr schlecht als Recht. 
Verstehe die bedenken. Aber deutlich höher wollte ich jetzt auch nicht gehen bzgl Preis..wobei ich hier im Forum vor dem Post natürlich auch schon 
paar Konfigs durchgeschaut habe und mir dabei eine ins Auge gesprungen ist, die ziemlich stark aussieht: ~1400€ knapp

Soundchips sind unwichtig, hab nen externes Mischpult via USB am Rechner.  Schreibe ich auch noch dazu!

https://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-1270967

Öfters wird zu 32GB RAM geraten. Macht das Sinn heutzutage?
Wäre dieses Setup den Aufpreis zu dem von dir gerechtfertigt? Oder macht das keinen Sinn?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich da wieder das 750er E11 bevor zöge, da es die passenden Stecker für den 8+4 Pin Anschluss hat.



Der Netzteilexperte ist auch wieder da  Erinnere mich noch an hitzige Diskussionen an der alten Konfig bzgl dem Netzteil zwischen dir und einem anderen Forenmitglied 
Das 750er klingt für meine Ahnungslosigkeit "stärker" was bei ner Oculus Rift und den ganzen anderen USB Ports eventuell Sinn macht. Oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Nö, stärker musst du nicht haben, aber das 750er bietet eben 2x EPS Stecker. Das haben die kleineren Modelle nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Das System werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich komplett verkaufen. Ich hab auch mit dem System streamen "können", aber ja, mehr schlecht als Recht.
> Verstehe die bedenken. Aber deutlich höher wollte ich jetzt auch nicht gehen bzgl Preis..wobei ich hier im Forum vor dem Post natürlich auch schon
> paar Konfigs durchgeschaut habe und mir dabei eine ins Auge gesprungen ist, die ziemlich stark aussieht: ~1400€ knapp
> 
> ...



Finde dieses Setup sehr stark, könntest du direkt so bestellen. Das 550W reicht da auch aus, da das Aorus Elite sowieso nur den einen 8 Pin Anschluss hat.
2 extra Lüfter brauchst du nicht, einer extra in der Front reicht aus.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Das alte System wollte ich eigentlich so wie es ist verkaufen ( bis auf die Festplatten ), hätte ich vll dazu schreiben sollen, sorry.
> Was kann man für das System wohl noch so verlangen?


Ist schwer zu beantworten. Orientier dich an ähnlichen Verkäufen auf Ebay... Zum RAM: kann man nie genug haben. Wenn aktuell ein Neukauf ansteht und das Budget es zulässt, nimm auf jeden Fall 32GB.

Gruß


----------



## DR390 (5. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, stärker musst du nicht haben, aber das 750er bietet eben 2x EPS Stecker. Das haben die kleineren Modelle nicht.



Falls ich das Aorus Elite aus der Wunschliste nehmen würde, würde mir das doch keinen Vorteil bringen oder?



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Finde dieses Setup sehr stark, könntest du direkt so bestellen. Das 550W reicht da auch aus, da das Aorus Elite sowieso nur den einen 8 Pin Anschluss hat.
> 2 extra Lüfter brauchst du nicht, einer extra in der Front reicht aus.



Klingt gut.
Dann werd ich wohl noch auf die Customs der AMD warten und zuschlagen. Auf was muss ich denn bei den Customs achten?



facehugger schrieb:


> Ist schwer zu beantworten. Orientier dich an ähnlichen Verkäufen auf Ebay... Zum RAM: kann man nie genug haben. Wenn aktuell ein Neukauf ansteht und das Budget es zulässt, nimm auf jeden Fall 32GB.
> 
> Gruß



Ja wenn niemand an dem System aus der Wunschliste etwas auszusetzen hat, werde ich das auch wahrscheinlich so bestellen.


----------



## Lordac (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,

für den FHD-Monitor würde ich eine Vega 56 (z.B. Sapphire Pulse - Feintuning empfohlen*klick* ), GTX1070 (z.B. Zotac Mini), oder max. eine RTX2060 (z.B. Palit Dual OC) kaufen.

Etwas stärkeres sehe ich erst bei WQHD als nötig/sinnvoll an, vorhandenes Budget hin- oder her.

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Mit dem "Bearbeiten"-Knopf kannst du doppelte Beiträge vermeiden !


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ja wenn niemand an dem System aus der Wunschliste etwas auszusetzen hat, werde ich das auch wahrscheinlich so bestellen.


Sieht für mich ok aus. RAM ginge noch günstiger:

Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB) ab €' '156,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

auf die Customs der 5700 XT wolltest du eh warten. Kannste sonst so eintüten

Gruß


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Dann werd ich wohl noch auf die Customs der AMD warten und zuschlagen. Auf was muss ich denn bei den Customs achten?



Auf was du da achten muss, kann dir noch niemand sagen, da sie ja noch nicht da sind  
Aber grundsätzlich ist der Sinn der Customs ja ein besserer, leiserer Kühler und evtl höhere Taktraten. 
Warte ab bis die Karten da sind und dann kannst du ja hier nochmal nachfragen


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Dann werd ich wohl noch auf die Customs der AMD warten und zuschlagen. Auf was muss ich denn bei den Customs achten?


Das du die dollste in Sachen Kühlung/Lautstärke nimmst Ich würd da vor allem bald erscheinende Online-Tests zu den Karten (hier auf PCGH, bei Computerbase oder Tom`s Hardware) und insbesonders den Boardpartner Sapphire im Auge behalten. 

Die haben in letzter Zeit (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen) den besten Customkühler bei AMD-Karten gestellt...

Gruß


----------



## DR390 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Danke schon mal an alle  bleibe dann denke ich bei der Wunschliste. Sobald die Customs raus sind les ich mich schlau und stell hier fragen

@Lordac
Der Monitor bleibt ja auch nicht für immer  aber Danke für den Hinweis. 

Hab’s zu spät gemerkt das ich doppelposte. Die bearbeiten Funktion ist mir bekannt wie du siehst  aber löschen kann ich den Beitrag selbst leider nicht dann dachte ich mir ist es vll übersichtlicher


----------



## Lordac (5. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,





DR390 schrieb:


> Der Monitor bleibt ja auch nicht für immer  aber Danke für den Hinweis.


hier kommt es halt darauf an wann du den Monitor tauschen möchtest! Dieses Argument - bitte nicht falsch verstehen, kommt sehr oft.
Der Grafikkartenmarkt kann sich sehr schnell drehen, und ich würde keine Leistung auf "Vorrat" kaufen, aber es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.

Denk bitte an den Hinweis das beim Netzteil auch das Straight Power 11 550W reicht, wenn du beim Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, oder alternativ Asrock X570 Pro4 bleibst, da diese Boards nur zwei Stromanschlüsse haben.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DR390 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,hier kommt es halt darauf an wann du den Monitor tauschen möchtest! Dieses Argument - bitte nicht falsch verstehen, kommt sehr oft.
> Der Grafikkartenmarkt kann sich sehr schnell drehen, und ich würde keine Leistung auf "Vorrat" kaufen, aber es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.
> 
> Denk bitte an den Hinweis das beim Netzteil auch das Straight Power 11 550W reicht, wenn du beim Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, oder alternativ Asrock X570 Pro4 bleibst, da diese Boards nur zwei Stromanschlüsse haben.
> ...



Der Monitor ist für November/Dezember geplant. Steht noch die Frage aus wie groß/inwieweit kompatibel mit meinem jetzigen Monitorhalter usw. Aber erstmal soll der Tower weg  Ich verstehe das nicht falsch keine sorge, bin für jeden Hinweis ob kritisch oder nicht dankbar! 

Netzteil bleibe ich bei dem 550W, das hab ich mir schon gemerkt  Danke. 

Gigabyte oder ASRock da bin ich jetzt wieder hin und her gerissen  das Gigabyte macht overall für 30€ mehr den besseren Eindruck ( hab kurz die Daten überflogen ).
Aber soweit ich richtig zählen konnte haben beide 8xUSB richtig? Ich hab echt massive USB Platzprobleme  
3x Oculus
1x Maus
1x Tastatur
1x Mauspad ( JA RGB, ausnahmsweise, weil +1000FPS )
1x Logitech Cam
1x Mischpult
1x Headset ( Hyperx Cloud flight, nochmal mindestens 3000FPS weil ohne Kabel )

Und ich hab echt kein Lust jedes Mal untern Tisch zu krabbeln (da hängt mein PC) und irgendwelche Kabel zu ziehen wenn ich z.B. das Headset laden will. 
USB Hub wurde mir schon vorgeschlagen, aber da ist die Frage, welche Geräte laufen weiterhin ohne einbußen über nen HUB?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Kauf dir einen guten Hub. Benutze ich auch.


----------



## McWhopper (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist für November/Dezember geplant. Steht noch die Frage aus wie groß/inwieweit kompatibel mit meinem jetzigen Monitorhalter usw. Aber erstmal soll der Tower weg  Ich verstehe das nicht falsch keine sorge, bin für jeden Hinweis ob kritisch oder nicht dankbar!
> 
> Netzteil bleibe ich bei dem 550W, das hab ich mir schon gemerkt  Danke.
> 
> ...



Würde mal behaupten dass du Maus, Tastatur, Headset und Mauspad locker über einen hub betreiben könntest. Wären schonmal 4 usb Ports  
nimm aber auf jeden Fall einen mit extra Stromversorgung, ansonsten reicht die power oft nicht um alles parallel bzw. externe Festplatten zu betreiben, so meine Erfahrung mit Hub


----------



## DR390 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen guten Hub. Benutze ich auch.





McWhopper schrieb:


> Würde mal behaupten dass du Maus, Tastatur, Headset und Mauspad locker über einen hub betreiben könntest. Wären schonmal 4 usb Ports
> nimm aber auf jeden Fall einen mit extra Stromversorgung, ansonsten reicht die power oft nicht um alles parallel bzw. externe Festplatten zu betreiben, so meine Erfahrung mit Hub



Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung?

Bzgl. Maus/Tastatur über HUB war ich immer skeptisch ( vll unbegründet ) aufgrund dessen das ich gerne Online Shooter zocke und gedacht habe, dass es evtl. zu minimalistischen Verzögerungen der Mausbewegung/Tastenbetätigung kommen kann wenn ein HUB dazwischen ist oder sogar einzelne "Befehle" hängen bleiben.  Ist wahrscheinlich totaler Quatsch oder?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Ich hab den hier. Läuft bestens.
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC6110 USB-Hub ab €' '54,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DR390 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier. Läuft bestens.
> RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC6110 USB-Hub ab €'*'54,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ist auch mit eingetütet. Dann hab ich endlich Ruhe.
Bzgl. des Motherboards nochmal ne Frage an dich. Du hattest ja erst das 750er Netzteil empfohlen. Auf welches MoBo war das bezogen ? Nicht das mir jetzt noch irgendwas hier entgeht


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ist auch mit eingetütet. Dann hab ich endlich Ruhe.
> Bzgl. des Motherboards nochmal ne Frage an dich. Du hattest ja erst das 750er Netzteil empfohlen. Auf welches MoBo war das bezogen ? Nicht das mir jetzt noch irgendwas hier entgeht



Das 750er hat 2x EPS Stecker.
Kaufst du also ein Mainboard, das neben dem 8 Pin noch einen weiteren Anschluss hat, solltest du das 750er Modell nehmen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ist auch mit eingetütet. Dann hab ich endlich Ruhe.
> Bzgl. des Motherboards nochmal ne Frage an dich. Du hattest ja erst das 750er Netzteil empfohlen. Auf welches MoBo war das bezogen ? Nicht das mir jetzt noch irgendwas hier entgeht



Für das Aorus Elite reicht das 550W Netzteil aus


----------



## DR390 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 750er hat 2x EPS Stecker.
> Kaufst du also ein Mainboard, das neben dem 8 Pin noch einen weiteren Anschluss hat, solltest du das 750er Modell nehmen.



Okay, also kein Vorteil bei dem jetzigen Setup. 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Für das Aorus Elite reicht das 550W Netzteil aus



Danke ! Dann heißt es jetzt erstmal warten bis die Customs da sind, falls mir keine weiteren Fragen einfallen


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Okay, also kein Vorteil bei dem jetzigen Setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke ! Dann heißt es jetzt erstmal warten bis die Customs da sind, falls mir keine weiteren Fragen einfallen



Saphire soll schon nächste Woche kommen


----------



## chris-gz (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Habt ihr eigentlich auch nen Grund warum ihr immer zu einem anderem Board, oder einem 750 Watt NT beratet?

Hier will doch keiner ernsthaft behaupten daß ich ohne übertakten, was hier gar nicht wirklich drin ist, den 4er Stecker je brauchen werde. Auch nicht mit dem 4900X wenn er dann Mal da ist. Bei aller Liebe. Zum MSI bekommt er ne durchaus ordentliche AIO dazu. Was den Preis eines WiFI MSI Boards auf 145€ absinken lässt, wenn man es genau nimmt. Wenn er jetzt deswegen 10-20 € in das 750er NT investieren soll, um ... Keine Ahnung warum aber hey wenn's hilft, dann soll's so sein. Aber ohne groß Gründe zu nennen, zu nem anderem Board zu raten... Naja. Muss wohl jeder selbst wissen. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch nen Grund warum ihr immer zu einem anderem Board, oder einem 750 Watt NT beratet?



Ja, haben wir.


----------



## chris-gz (7. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Also nein... Danke reicht mir. Persönliche Vorlieben eben.


----------



## DR390 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Da ich ja noch paar Tage warten muss einmal paar klärende Fragen meinerseits:
Gibts hier nen Unterschied:
Fractal Design Meshify C White ab €'*'84,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Meshify C, Glasfenster ab €'*'83,98 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mir gefällt der schwarze nämlich besser  Erkenne anhand der Daten keinen Unterschied bis auf:
Weiß: Lüfter (oben)	2x 120mm (optional) oder 2x 140mm (optional)
Schwarz: Lüfter (oben)	2x 140mm (optional)
Was mich nicht juckt, da dort eh keine Lüfter hinkommen   Oder interpretiere ich da was falsch?

Und nochmal ne Frage zu den MoBo's 

Warum sollte ich eher zu dem Gigabyte X570 tendieren als zu dem MSI?
MSI: MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4
Gigabyte: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'209,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ist wirklich ne Interessensfrage, ich will verstehen, warum ich was kaufen sollte 

Und gerade entdeckt:
Alpenfoehn Brocken 3 Black Edition CPU-Kuehler - 2x140mm
Passt der mit den 2 Lüftern auch noch ins Case?  find die Black Edition auch schöner und ist dort gerade im Angebot für 2€ mehr als bei Mindfactory mit einem lüfter ( inkl. Versand )


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Also nein... Danke reicht mir. Persönliche Vorlieben eben.



Nein, das wurde schon mehrfach begründet. Einfach mehr lesen und weniger meckern.


----------



## chris-gz (7. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Ah verstehe... Also kann er das 550 Watt nehmen und wird keinen Unterschied merken. Wusste ich es doch.


----------



## DR390 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Mag noch jemand auf meine Fragen zum Case/MoBo's eingehen? Denke das ist in der Diskussion untergegangen  #30 steht alles


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Die Boards sind beide sehr gut. Die nehmen sich am Ende bei normalem Betrieb sicher nicht viel. 
Wahrscheinlich sind die einzigen Unterschiede in der Kühlung und bei den VRMs. Ich hab dazu ein Video gesehen, in dem sehr positiv über das Aorus Elite gesprochen wurde. Daher die Empfehlung. Grundsätzlich aber, "deutlich besser" als das Gaming Edge wird es bestimmt nicht sein. Was für mich noch relevant ist ist halt, dass für das Aorus Elite auch das 550W Netzteil vollkommen ausreicht, da es nur 1x8 Pin für die CPU hat. 

Zum Case: Da ist kein Unterschied. Das Meshify C gibts einfach nur in unterschiedlichen Farben und mit oder ohne Fenster. Lüfter wo optional hintersteht, sind welche die man nachrüsten KANN. In aller Regel reicht es aber einen zweiten Frontlüfter zu verbauen, der geht in jedes Meshify C rein.


----------



## DR390 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die Boards sind beide sehr gut. Die nehmen sich am Ende bei normalem Betrieb sicher nicht viel.
> Wahrscheinlich sind die einzigen Unterschiede in der Kühlung und bei den VRMs. Ich hab dazu ein Video gesehen, in dem sehr positiv über das Aorus Elite gesprochen wurde. Daher die Empfehlung. Grundsätzlich aber, "deutlich besser" als das Gaming Edge wird es bestimmt nicht sein. Was für mich noch relevant ist ist halt, dass für das Aorus Elite auch das 550W Netzteil vollkommen ausreicht, da es nur 1x8 Pin für die CPU hat.
> 
> Zum Case: Da ist kein Unterschied. Das Meshify C gibts einfach nur in unterschiedlichen Farben und mit oder ohne Fenster. Lüfter wo optional hintersteht, sind welche die man nachrüsten KANN. In aller Regel reicht es aber einen zweiten Frontlüfter zu verbauen, der geht in jedes Meshify C rein.



Alles klar Vielen Dank


----------



## DR390 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Hoffe der Doppelpost für einen Push ist i.O. falls nicht, bitte löschen. 

Befasse mich derzeit echt täglich mit den Customs und lese mir jeden Thread von vorne bis hinten durch, was hier echt verdammt anstrengend ist, weil ca. 70% der Posts nur "AMD IST BESSER ALS NVIDIA, NEIN ALTA NV IS IMMER KRASSER EY" sagen. Das hilft mir echt wenig, weil ich kaum abwegen kann, was von dem Kram jetzt wirklich glaubhaft ist und was nicht... 
Die Leute die mir bisher hier im Thread geholfen haben, scheinen nicht zu diesen 70% zu gehören deswegen würd ich gerne mal nach einem Zwischenfazit fragen bzgl der Customs. Ich weiß es sind noch lange nicht alle erschienen, aber außer PowerColor's Red Devil ist bisher für mich nichts interessantes dabei, oder wie seht ihr das ? Bin durch dieses "AMD/NVIDIA" gebattle auch wieder hin und her gerissen. Die einen sagen 2070S lohnt sich eher als irgendein 5700XT Custom bla... Ich bin aber eigentlich echt auf dem Weg mir mal ne AMD zu gönnen, soll natürlich auch einfach Sinn machen...denn ich werde die GraKa weder selbst aufschrauben noch mit WaKü betreiben noch sonstwas. Ich will damit echt nur zocken die nächsten 3-5 Jahre.


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,

wenn eine gewisse Zeit zwischen zwei Beiträgen liegt, ist es völlig in Ordnung einen "doppelten" zu machen!

Bei deiner angestrebten Auflösung von WQHD, ist es laut der Aufrüstmatrix der aktuellen PCGH (09/2019), wie folgt.

Eine RX 5700XT ist auf dem gleichen Niveau wie eine RTX2070.
Eine RTX2060 Super ist 5%, eine RX 5700 11% langsamer.
Die RTX2070 Super ist 12%, die RTX2080 21% schneller.

Die Prozentangaben beziehen sich meiner Meinung nach auf den Standardtakt, um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können.

Die Nvidia-Karten haben "Raytracing", was ich aber noch nicht als Kaufkriterium sehe, der Vollständigkeit halber, muss es aber erwähnt werden. 

Bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte versuche ich eine möglichst leise zu nehmen, und schau wie der Preis im Vergleich zu den Taktraten ist.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Könntest du mal eine komplette kurze Auflistung geben, was du bis jetzt alles gekauft hast, was noch fehlt und was schon verbaut ist? Irgendwie sind alle Einzelteile hier im Thread verstreut und ich würde das ein bisschen davon abhängig machen, was du sonst noch hast 

Jedenfalls, ich vote für die 5700XT Customs, in 1-2 Wochen. 
Von den 4 vorgeschlagenen Karten in dem Preisbereich (2060s, 2070, 2070s, 5700) ist die 2070s die einzige die schneller ist. Dabei ist die aber auch deutlich teurer mit ~550€ während sich die 5700XT Customs in kurzer Zeit bei ~450€ einpendeln.
Das heißt mit der XT hast du das beste P/L Verhältnis
Jetzt kommt es noch auf deinen Monitor an, ob er Freesync, oder Gsync hat z.B.
Und letztendlich, mag dir vielleicht egal sein und ist auch eher ein persönlicher Grund, aber in meinen Rechner kommt mir keine grüne Karte mehr rein. Ich unterstütze diese Geldmacherei und Preispolitik und Monopol Stellung aka Nvidia nicht mehr.


----------



## DR390 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Bei deiner angestrebten Auflösung von WQHD, ist es laut der Aufrüstmatrix der aktuellen PCGH (09/2019), wie folgt.
> 
> Eine RX 5700XT ist auf dem gleichen Niveau wie eine RTX2070.
> Eine RTX2060 Super ist 5%, eine RX 5700 11% langsamer.
> ...



Danke! Gut zu wissen  



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Könntest du mal eine komplette kurze Auflistung geben, was du bis jetzt alles gekauft hast....
> Jedenfalls, ich vote für die 5700XT Customs, in 1-2 Wochen.
> Von den 4 vorgeschlagenen Karten in dem Preisbereich (2060s, 2070, 2070s, 5700) ist die 2070s die einzige die schneller ist. Dabei ist die aber auch deutlich teurer mit ~550€ während sich die 5700XT Customs in kurzer Zeit bei ~450€ einpendeln.
> Das heißt mit der XT hast du das beste P/L Verhältnis
> Jetzt kommt es noch auf deinen Monitor an, ob er Freesync, oder Gsync hat z.B.....



Also gekauft sind:
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Black Edition ab €'*'59,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ( für 40€ gekauft ) 
Fractal Design Meshify S2 Black TG Light Tint ab €'*'131,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ( für 86€ gekauft, oder die Bezeichnung auf der Rechnung ist falsch ) 
Sollte eigentlich : Fractal Design Meshify C, Glasfenster ab €'*'83,98 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sein, muss ich zuhause mal prüfen  

Sonst wartet noch diese Liste auf Kauf:
Neuer Rechenknecht Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Monitore im Einsatz:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01ND44JR1/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item ( 144hZ FreeSync / 1920x1080 )
Acer Nitro VG270UP, LED-Monitor schwarz, WQHD, AMD Free-Sync, 144 Hz ( 144hZ FreeSync / WQHD ) ( gerade erst bestellt im Deal für 300€, gucke dann ob ich den LG verkaufe weil der kein WQHD kann ) 
Ein 60hZ HP ( irrelevant da auf dem nicht gezockt wird. )


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,

 für den neu gekauften Monitor, bietet sich natürlich die RX 5700XT an, um FreeSync nutzen zu können, da würde ich gar nicht lang überlegen. 

Sobald die Karten verüfbar sind, würde ich noch etwas warten bis sich der Preis eingependelt hat, bis dahin sollten dann auch mehr Tests da sein. 

Im Allgemeinen ist Sapphire ein starker AMD-Partner, da käme dann die Sapphire Pulse RX 5700 XT 8G in Frage, aber es gibt natürlich auch noch andere gute Designs!

 Gruß Lordac

 P.S. Am besten kürzt du Zitate auf das Wesentliche, um das Thema "schlank" zu halten !


----------



## DR390 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Auch der alte Monitor hat FreeSync, deswegen habe ich ja von anfang an mit AMD geliebäugelt, wobei angeblich auch die NV Karten damit klar kommen sollen. ( hab ich im NV/AMD gebattle gelernt ) 
Der neue Monitor ist heute angekommen, werde ihn heute Abend mal testen an meinem derzeitigen System.  
Durch die bisherigen Tests gefällt mir die Red Devil deutlich besser als die Pulse.  Ich werd noch auf die Nitro+ warten und dann kaufen.

Ja hast recht, die Zitate sollte ich evtl sogar ganz lassen ab und zu  wenn ich kein direkten Bezug nehme.

Macht es wirklich keinen Sinn eine neue GraKa nur mit 1920x1080 zu nutzen? Verschwendet man da tatsächlich soviel potential?


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,

du musst dann nur entschieden welcher Monitor tatsächlich für Spiele genutzt wird, für FHD passt die Vega recht gut, für WQHD wäre ich bei der neuen RX 5700XT.

Es gibt Bildschirme welchen neben FreeSync auch G-Sync kompatibel sind, es geht aber nicht pauschal bei jedem Monitor!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DR390 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Wenn mir der Acer 300€ Wert ist dann werd ich definitiv erstmals auf WQHD umsteigen  den LG als zweitbildschirm (drittbildschirm, hab ja schon nen billo HP 24") zu nutzen ginge auch noch oder?
Bei einem neupreis von 200€ krieg ich vll noch 140-150€ für den..viel günstiger wäre nen billo drittbildschirm auch nicht. vorallem kann man den LG mit dem Fuß auch vertikal aufstellen. Denke das nutzt mir schon gut


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Servus,

mit mehreren Bildschirmen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, ich lese nur hier und da das es zu Problemen kommen kann, wenn die Hertz-Zahl unterschiedlich ist, aber ich glaub das spielt nur eine Rolle wenn auf diesen Bildschirmen auch das Spiel läuft. 

Vielleicht meldet sich da noch jemand der das genau weiß.

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Hier ist ein PCGH-Video zur PowerColor Red Devil Radeon RX 5700 XT *klick*.


----------



## DR390 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Lordac schrieb:


> P.S. Hier ist ein PCGH-Video zur PowerColor Red Devil Radeon RX 5700 XT *klick*.



Hab ich mir heute morgen schon angeguckt  Die Limited Edition interessiert mich wenig weil ich schon nen ziemlich großes RGB Mauspad besitze xD Aber die GraKa steht für mich gerade noch auf Top 1 , mich juckts schon hart in den fingern, aber da auch diese erste 23.08. erscheint muss ich ja ohnehin noch warten  8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Red Devil GDDR6 (Limited Edition) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Betreibe seit 3 Jahren 2 Monitore an meiner 1060GTX ein 60Hz billo HP ( läuft dann neben dem zocken mal nen stream oder zum schneiden / programmieren zwischendurch mal ganz hilfreich und eben den 144Hz LG auf 1080p.
Hab keine einbußen und mit paar tricks sogar BUG G ( PUBG ) auf ingame 120-140FPS gebracht. Nur kackt dann auf dem zweitbildschirm wirklich ALLES ab wenn das spiel läuft xD kann nichtmal nen Video nebenbei gucken. Also verschlechtert hat der zweite Bildschirm nix. Er hatte dann halt nur kaum ne Funktion 


So, Monitor ist da. Gerade laufen alle drei Monitore an der 1060GTX. Der 27" WQHD von Acer ist der Wahnsinn. Das Bild ist um ein so viel faches geiler als das von meinem 3 Jahre alten LG...Werde ich definitiv behalten. Beziehen sich Benchmarks auch auf den Bildschirm auf dem das Spiel läuft?


----------



## DR390 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Hab mir die letzten Tage nochmal Gedanken gemacht und ein paar andere Konfigs hier mitverfolgt.

Bringt es mir was fürs streamen auf den Ryzen 9 umzusteigen? Habe ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile ? Sprich streamen dann nur über die CPU um die GraKa zu entlasten. Geht das ? Ist nur so ein Gedankengang, wenn das absolut kein Sinn macht lass ichs


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*

Fürs Streamen würde dir ein zweiter Rechner etwas bringen, da dann dein Hautrechner nur den Stream oder nur das Spiel berechnet.

Mehr kerne bringen dir etwas, wenn du über die CPU streamst.


----------



## DR390 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1200€*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Mehr kerne bringen dir etwas, wenn du über die CPU streamst.


Ja genau das hab ich ja gerade geschrieben.
Ich würde dann über die CPU streamen. 

An nen Zweitrechner denke ich derzeit nicht, ich betreibe das streamen nicht beruflich / monetär. Rein Hobby und Spaß. 
Aber danke für den Hinweis. 

200~€ für im Winter ab und zu streamen.
Hm. Muss ich mir nochmal überlegen.


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*

So es haben sich mit privater Hilfe von Lordac ( guter Mann ) noch ein paar Änderungen ergeben.
Da ich ja doch vor habe zu streamen werde ich auf Ryzen 9 umsteigen. 
Hier meine neue Liste:

Neuer Rechenknecht Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu zu sagen ist, dass ich den EKL Brocken 3 Black Edition und das Gehäuse bereits zuhause stehen habe.
Mir wurde der Dark Rock Pro 4 vorgeschlagen, macht es Sinn dei EKL noch zurück zu schicken oder tut sich da nicht viel?
Passt das alles mit dem Gehäuse usw? Danke!


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*

Das sieht sehr gut aus 
Der Brocken 3 sollte auch den Ryzen 9 noch vernünftig kühlen, keine Sorge
Ins Gehäuse passt alles rein.


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*

Sehr gut. Dann behalte ich den Brocken 3 erstmal. Werde dann das System so ordern. 
Solange die PowerColor noch nicht erhältlich ist hat Sapphire auch noch Zeit mit der Nitro ein draufzulegen  

Danke auch dich David Wigald!


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Auf die Nitro bin ich auch gespannt!
Allerdings glaub ich, dass du bei der auch eher eine höhere UVP erwarten kannst als ~449€
Die Red Devil scheint mir immer mehr die beste Karte zu bleiben. Ich warte auch schon.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*



DR390 schrieb:


> So es haben sich mit privater Hilfe von Lordac ( guter Mann ) noch ein paar Änderungen ergeben.



Na, mit Lordac bist du aber geliefert. 

Wobei ich aber gleich den Dark Rock Pro 4 kaufen würde. Der Unterschied im Preis ist nicht so wild, aber der BeQuiet macht optisch mehr her.


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Auf die Nitro bin ich auch gespannt!
> Die Red Devil scheint mir immer mehr die beste Karte zu bleiben. Ich warte auch schon.



Ich sags mal so. Sobald die Red Devil erhältlich ist und die angesagten Preise bekommt, schlage ich zu. Auch wenn die Nitro 1 Woche später für den gleichen Preis bessere Leistungen vollbringt..dann sei es so. Ich hab keine Lust mehr zu warten  Mit der 1060GTX auf dem WQHD Screen fehlen dann doch ein paar FPS.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, mit Lordac bist du aber geliefert.


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber gleich den Dark Rock Pro 4 kaufen würde. Der Unterschied im Preis ist nicht so wild, aber der BeQuiet macht optisch mehr her.


Ja hätte ich auch gemacht, aber den Brocken 3 Black Edition mit 2 Lüftern hab ich vor 2 Wochen schon für 40€ gekauft  deswegen werd ich den denke ich behalten.  Ist ja auch schwarz


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Bin ich irgendwie der einzige in diesem Forum, der ist optisch ansprechender findet, wenn der Kühler silber ist wie der normale Brocken 3!? 
Hatte das Angebot auch gesehen mit dem schwarzen Brocken 3, sehr verlockend, sogar mit 2 Lüftern. Aber ich find der normale sieht um Welten besser aus, sodass ich sogar n paar € mehr bezahle für den mit nur einem Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ja hätte ich auch gemacht, aber den Brocken 3 Black Edition mit 2 Lüftern hab ich vor 2 Wochen schon für 40€ gekauft  deswegen werd ich den denke ich behalten.  Ist ja auch schwarz



Ach so. Klar, dann kannst du ihn auch nutzen.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der einzige in diesem Forum, der ist optisch ansprechender findet, wenn der Kühler silber ist wie der normale Brocken 3!?
> Hatte das Angebot auch gesehen mit dem schwarzen Brocken 3, sehr verlockend, sogar mit 2 Lüftern. Aber ich find der normale sieht um Welten besser aus, sodass ich sogar n paar € mehr bezahle für den mit nur einem Lüfter



Im Grunde genommen ist es egal, da du vom Kühler eh nichts siehst. Dazu ist alles zu dunkel im Case.
Dann müsstest du schon alles hell erleuchten, natürlich in weiß, damit man was sieht.


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1400€*

Ich war auch leicht erschrocken bei der Größe des Kühlers  Aber wenn das passt, dann ist das okay. 

Kann jetzt mal jemand dafür sorgen, dass die Customs endlich kaufbar sind ?  Wenn ich noch 2 Wochen warte wird das Setup noch teurer....


----------



## chris-gz (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Schau mal MF vorbei...


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Schau mal MF vorbei...



Mache ich mehrmals täglich. Siehst du mehr als ich ? Finde da nur die LE und die ist nach wie vor nicht lieferbar.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Die Red Devil ist noch nicht verfügbar, ich warte ebenfalls.
Ich hab fast alles hier nur meine GPU fehlt  Ich werd auch langsam ungeduldig, ich will endlich alles leuchten sehen


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die Red Devil ist noch nicht verfügbar, ich warte ebenfalls.
> Ich hab fast alles hier nur meine GPU fehlt  Ich werd auch langsam ungeduldig, ich will endlich alles leuchten sehen



Ja ich überlege auch schon mal den Rest zu ordern. Dann Zahl ich halt zwei mal Versand 
Diese Woche warte ich noch ab.


----------



## chris-gz (22. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Also ich sehe 4. Pulse, Evoke, Mech und Thicc2.

Gruß


----------



## DR390 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Also ich sehe 4. Pulse, Evoke, Mech und Thicc2.
> 
> Gruß



Das ist schonmal ein guter Anfang, ich warte aber wie mehrfach erwähnt auf die Red Devil von PowerColor  Hab ich tatsächlich in dem einen Post nicht erwähnt. Mein Fehler!


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ja ich überlege auch schon mal den Rest zu ordern. Dann Zahl ich halt zwei mal Versand
> Diese Woche warte ich noch ab.



Bestell bei MF doch nach 0 Uhr. Dann ist der Versand gratis


----------



## DR390 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bestell bei MF doch nach 0 Uhr. Dann ist der Versand gratis



Ja ist mir gestern Abend auch aufgefallen  Dann hab ich direkt erstmal um 0 Uhr bestellt


----------



## DR390 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Seit letzter Woche alles da. Außer dem Ryzen 9  aber gut die Wartezeit kann ich ja überbrücken.
Kurze Frage: Macht es iwas wenn ich die Red Devil jetzt testweise in mein altes System setze? Hab da nen 450W Netzteil drin, passt das noch? Nicht das ich mir dadurch EVTL was zerstöre, da warte ich lieber


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Wie sieht denn dein vorhandenes System aus?
Die Red Devil zieht unter Vollast etwa ~250W bei mir maximal.
Wenn das nicht gerade eine China Böller NT ist und deine CPU ein i9 ist, dann sollte das eigentlich passen, im Worst Case schaltet der PC halt ab. 
Außer das Netzteil ist soo alt, dass die Schutzschaltungen schrott sind.


----------



## DR390 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

GraKa: Gainward GeForce 1060 GTX 6GB
NT: 450 Watt Corsair CX Series CX450M Modular 80+ Bronze
MoBo: ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
CPU: Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15-15-15 Dual Kit

Das ist mein vorhandenes System. Das NT ist ok denke ich. Hoffe der klopper passt überhaupt ins Case


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Das Netzteil ist ~3 Jahre alt, daher sollten die Schutzschaltungen sicherlich noch funktionieren.
Von daher kannst es einfach ausprobieren und im Worst Case, geht der PC halt aus bei Volllast.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass du mit dem System den 450W nicht mal nahe kommst.


----------



## DR390 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Okay hab sie jetzt drin. Selbst in dem alten System sieht das Ding einfach mega geil aus ! Hab kurz mal Wolfenstein Youngblood und Minecraft angeschmissen. Bei WT YB durchgehend 140FPS+ bei 1850Mhz
Ich glaube die CPU locked hier jetzt das Maximum oder? Die ist laut Anzeige dauerhaft auf 100% mit allen 4 Kernen. Minecraft macht die GraKa iwie kaum was  aber das ist jetzt ja auch nicht das anspruchvollste Spiel.

Wie kann ich das System eigentlich ordentlich testen? Welcher Benchmark empfiehlt sich da ? Hab für die Daten jetzt nur HWiNFO genutzt. Will halt wissen, ob mit der GraKa wirklich alles i.O. ist zwecks Widerrufsrecht. 
Hab die GraKa ja einzeln bestellt daher gilt für die Bestellung die 14 Tage ab letzten Freitag. Da aber die neue CPU erst 20.09. kommt muss ich die GraKa jetzt so gut es geht in diesem System testen


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Einfach zocken was das Zeug hält und gucken ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt.
Als Bechmark nimm Superposition auf 4k optimized.
Kannst deine Ergebnisse gerne posten zusammen mit HWinfo.
Sieht bei mir etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich glaube die CPU locked hier jetzt das Maximum oder? Die ist laut Anzeige dauerhaft auf 100% mit allen 4 Kernen.


Wenn die CPU auf 100% läuft, dann jap, die limitiert dich.


----------



## DR390 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

so, mal nen test mit superposition gemacht.
Hatte vergessen HWiNFO anzuschmeißen. Aber ich denke die Werte sind ausreichend oder?
Was mich wundert: Nur 222W, liegts am Netzteil? Eigentlich nicht oder? Oder ist das wieder die CPU die da limitiert?


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Doch das kann durchaus am Netzteil liegen. Aber das Ergebnis weicht ja echt nur minimal ab, das passt schon alles so. 
Die CPU limitiert da eher nicht, denn das ist ein Grafik Benchmark, die CPU wird da kaum belastet.


----------



## DR390 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Alles klar  dann bleibt die Red Devil !
Zocken fühlt sich ganz normal an. FPS sind dauerhaft hoch. Allerdings hab ich zwischenzeitlich ruckler. Ich denke das liegt dann an der limitierung oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Welches Spiel denn?
Lass dir mal mit dem MSI Afterburner die Auslastungen anzeigen, dann siehst du ja wo es hängt.


----------



## DR390 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel denn?
> Lass dir mal mit dem MSI Afterburner die Auslastungen anzeigen, dann siehst du ja wo es hängt.



PUBG und Wolfenstein Youngblood hatte ich angetestet

In beiden Fällen ist der 6500 mit allen 4 Kernen auf 100% und das fast dauerhaft. Wundert mich das es da nicht mehr ruckelt.

PS: War aber schon immer so, auch mit der alten GraKa...die CPU hat durchgehend alle Spiele limitiert vom Gefühl.


----------



## DR390 (19. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ryzen ist endlich da. 
3 pinne waren leicht verbogen.. aber konnte ich richten sitzt perfekt. ( Schock des Todes bekommen, als ich die Pinne sah... ) 
Würde eigene Dummheit nicht ausschließen, aber beim ersten auflegen passte die CPU schon nicht richtig. Habe aber zum Glück nur leicht gewackelt und dann erstmal die Pins gecheckt...
Rastet jetzt ein, nochmal aufgemacht Pinne geprüft, alles kerzengrade. Alles wieder gut...

Dann gehts weiter mit dem Lüfter: Beim Brocken 3 fehlt der Montagerahmen für AMD. Ich bin gerade richtig sauer.. werde da morgen anrufen .. hoffe die schicken mir bis Samstag Ersatz -.-
Alpenfoehn AM4 Kit fuer Brocken, Adapter

Ja ich könnte jetzt den Boxedkühler nutzen ( der nebenbei erwähnt echt nicht schlecht aussieht ), aber ich hab keine Lust die CPU zwei mal mit Paste voll zu schmieren ohne Grund bzw, danach wieder sauber zu machen.

PS: der Brocken war das einzige was ich nicht bei MF bestellt hab sondern bei Caseking. Bin richtig abgefuckt gerade


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Sicher? Da ist nur eine montageplatte drin und je nachdem wie man die montiert ist die für Intel oder AMD. Das ist die schwarze Platte. Da ist keine extra nur für AMD.


----------



## DR390 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Das Teil was du beschreibst ist dabei (Montageplatte die "Hinter" das Mainboard kommt), aber der Montagerahmen fehlt auf den der Lüfter letztendlich geschraubt wird.

Hatte eben Montageplatte gesagt sorry, meinte aber den Rahmen auf den der Kühler direkt geschraubt wird.

Alpenfoehn AM4 Kit fuer Brocken, Adapter Das Teil fehlt

EDIT 10:16: Caseking erreicht, haben sehr verwirrt dann das Teil gefunden und schicken es mir jetzt zu. Wenigstens das klappt. VLL morgen wohl eher Montag/Dienstag...

Habe hier noch andere Beiträge gefunden mit dem Brocken 3, wo die Montageplatte fehlerhaft produziert wurde ( Keine Schrauben enthalten usw ). Da wird wohl jemand einfach das Ding genommen haben und dann wieder zurückgeschickt  Weil die Packung war definitiv schonmal auf bevor ich sie geöffnet habe. Caseking werde ich meiden ( prüfen scheinbar ihre Rücksendungen nicht ) .

EDIT 23.09: Das Teil wurde bei Caseking noch nichtmal versendet, habe heute auf Nachfrage dann auch netterweise mal eine Sendungsnummer erhalten. Unfassbarer Kundenservice. Die verkacken es und schludern dann auch noch so rum. Hätte ich das 3€ Teil bei Alternate am Freitag um die Uhrzeit bestellt, wäre es jetzt bei mir. Aber ein von denen vergessenes Teil dauert länger? Nie wieder Caseking!

EDIT 24.09: Es soll heute ankommen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## DR390 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

So PC ist zusammengebaut!
Habe noch die SSD mit dem alten System drauf, bis auf Radeon treiber + aktuellstes BIOS hab ich nix installiert.
Prozessorlüfter laufen mir noch zu unruhig, muss da mal in Ruhe nachschauen. ( Habe nachgeschaut, siehe letztes Bild )

Im BIOS steht für mein RAM auch noch Unknown 16GB 2400MHz obwohl es 3200MHz sein sollten. Was muss ich da umstellen?
EDIT: Hab XMP im BIOS aktiviert, jetzt sinds 1600DDR also 3200MHz sollte passen.

Mein erster Benchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es normal, dass die GraKa zwischendurch wenn ich hier rumsurfe auch mal aufdreht? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die Temperatur vom Prozessor schwankt im Idle meines erachtens etwas stärker rum. Ist das nen HWInfo Anzeigefehler? Oder evtl Kühler zu Locker/WLP zu dünn/dick?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind auch die Lüftergeräusche von den ich spreche die zwischendurch stärker werden ( sobald die Temperatur > 55°C geht ca )

Was ich gerade vermute, ist meine Wahl des Einbaus xD
Die CPU Lüfter ziehen aus Richtung GraKa die Luft und blasen sie oben raus. Das würde es meines Erachtens nach erklären oder? xD 

Kann ich den Kühler ohne Weiteres nochmal umsetzen? Hab noch ne Tube WLP von EKL da. ( Hab ja ersatz bekommen für den Brocken 3 ) 


Werde morgen früh den PC komplett neu aufsetzen. Nur meines Erachtens nach sollte doch auch so alles korrekt laufen. Oder?


----------



## Lordac (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Servus,





DR390 schrieb:


> Die CPU Lüfter ziehen aus Richtung GraKa die Luft und blasen sie oben raus.


dann drehst du den Kühler um 90°, so dass ein durchgängiger Luftstrom von den Frontlüftern, über den Lüfter des Kühlers, zum Hecklüfter herrscht.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DR390 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

WLP dann neu Aufträgen ?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ja, die alte abwischen und neue WLP auftragen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



> Ist es normal, dass die GraKa zwischendurch wenn ich hier rumsurfe auch mal aufdreht? :


Im Idle sollte die Graka eigentlich nie aufdrehen


> die Temperatur vom Prozessor schwankt im Idle meines erachtens etwas  stärker rum. Ist das nen HWInfo Anzeigefehler? Oder evtl Kühler zu  Locker/WLP zu dünn/dick?


Das ist normal. Gerade im Bereich 40-55° hab ich auch Schwankungen


> Das sind auch die Lüftergeräusche von den ich spreche die zwischendurch  stärker werden ( sobald die Temperatur > 55°C geht ca )


Lösung: Lüfterkurve erstellen. Die etwas flacher ist. Meine Punkte liegen bei: 20°/30% 30°/40% 45°/55% 60°/65% 70°/100%
Mit der Kurve sind die Schwankungen im Idle für mich nicht wahrnehmbar. 

Zum Kühler Umbau wurde ja schon was gesagt.


----------



## DR390 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Im Idle sollte die Graka eigentlich nie aufdrehen
> 
> Das ist normal. Gerade im Bereich 40-55° hab ich auch Schwankungen
> Lösung: Lüfterkurve erstellen. Die etwas flacher ist. Meine Punkte liegen bei: 20°/30% 30°/40% 45°/55% 60°/65% 70°/100%
> ...



Danke Leute! Alles erledigt.
Die GraKa sitzt jetzt auf dem Slot direkt unter der CPU. Ist das egal, oder auch eher weniger gut ( abwärme ).
Kann die auch auf den unteren Slot?

Gibts einen Benchmark / Stresstest den man nach einem Zusammenbau mal laufen lassen sollte ? Will wissen ob alles seine Ordnung hat  
Hab jetzt FurMark & Superposition. Da muss ich mir ja keine sorgen machen, dass die was zerstören oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Die Karte gehört da oben hin, denn nur da hat sie die 16 lanes von der CPU.


----------



## DR390 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Karte gehört da oben hin, denn nur da hat sie die 16 lanes von der CPU.



Okay, schade unter dem Brocken 3 geht die schon fast unter


----------



## DR390 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Habe auch diese tollen "Blackscreens" die völlig Random auftreten. Egal wo. Unter PUBG gefühlt etwas häufiger als unter Minecraft. Auch beim tabben ist es 1-2 Mal passiert aber häufiger einfach so. 
Hab von allem das Neueste installiert, evtl ein Downgrade der Radeon Treiber soll helfen habe ich gehört? 
Habe auch 3 Monitore angeschlossen, aber damit hatte die Red Devil im alten System auch kein Problem. 
1x WQHD 144Hz 1xFullHD 144Hz und 1xFullHD 60Hz
Habe auch gelesen das es wohl probleme gibt mit unterschiedlichen Herzzahlen bei MultiMonitoring.
Gezockt wird ja eh nru auf dem WQHD. Selbst die alte 1060 hatte mit 144Hz und 60Hz kein Problem auch wenns nur 2 monitore waren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Das Problem ist aktuell bekannt. Schau mal im Navi Laberthread vorbei und schilder da dein Problem. Da bist du nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. 
 Es kann u.U. relativ leicht mit dem MPT Tool behoben werden. Es liegt nicht am Treiber also ein Downgrade ist nicht nötig und auch nicht an den 3 Monitoren. Die unterschiedlichen Frequenzen können evtl zu rucklern führen, wenn du auf 144Hz zockst und auf dem 60Hz Monitor iwas anderes ist, könnte der 60Hz Monitor ruckeln, das sollte dir bewusst sein. Aber das hat nichts mit den Blackscreens zu tun.


----------



## DR390 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

erledigt, habe leider erst heute Abend Zeit die wichtigen / für mich relevanten Posts rauszupicken  
Was ist denn das MPT Tool?


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

More Power Tool von igors Lab. Damit kannst du etwas besser die Power Limits der Karte beeinflussen als es mit dem Wattman möglich ist. 
Vermutlich wird dir im Navi Laberthread dazu geraten werden die SOC Spannung etwas zu erhöhen. Mit etwas Glück wird das deine Probleme schon komplett beheben. 
Wie das genau funzt im MPT Tool, fragst du am besten nochmal da nach, das weiß ich selber nicht, da ich das Tool nicht nutze, denn meine Karte läuft @Stock wunderbar und ohne Black oder Bluescreens.


----------



## DR390 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> More Power Tool von igors Lab. Damit kannst du etwas besser die Power Limits der Karte beeinflussen als es mit dem Wattman möglich ist.
> Vermutlich wird dir im Navi Laberthread dazu geraten werden die SOC Spannung etwas zu erhöhen. Mit etwas Glück wird das deine Probleme schon komplett beheben.
> Wie das genau funzt im MPT Tool, fragst du am besten nochmal da nach, das weiß ich selber nicht, da ich das Tool nicht nutze, denn meine Karte läuft @Stock wunderbar und ohne Black oder Bluescreens.



woran kann das denn liegen? hab ich einfach nen schlechteres modell erwischt? Bis auf die CPU ist unser system ja schon sehr ähnlich. Daher wundert mich, dass ich solche Probleme habe


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Schick das Ding doch einfach zurück. Wenn's @ stock nicht funktioniert ist die Karte fehlerhaft.
Fertig. Ich würde da gar nicht so rum experimentieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Hast du es mal mit der SOC Spannung probiert? Oder danach mal gefragt im Laberthread?
Ich würde nicht zurück schicken solange du das nicht probiert hast. Die Karte ist vermutlich nicht defekt, sondern das sind noch aktuelle Software Probleme. 
Warum ich keine Blackscreens habe? Die Streuung der Chips ist halt relativ groß. Wenn ich z.b. anfange zu undervolten, kriege ich auch Blackscreens. Selbst mit Auto UV. Soll ich die Karte jetzt zurückschicken weil Auto UV nicht geht? Nein. Das sind Treiberprobleme, keine Hardware Probleme.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Und wenn es doch HW Probleme sind? Ne Graka muss @stock laufen. Innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen geb ich die Karte einfach zurück. Danach? Muss ich vielleicht ewig auf Ersatz warten.
Ich fang doch nicht an, an der Spannung zu schrauben damit sie läuft. Bei alten Karten ist das ein Anzeichen von baldigem Defekt.


----------



## DR390 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Schick das Ding doch einfach zurück. Wenn's @ stock nicht funktioniert ist die Karte fehlerhaft.
> Fertig. Ich würde da gar nicht so rum experimentieren.



Naja, im alten System lief Sie problemlos und nach der Spannungsanpassung heute keinen Absturz gehabt. Hab aber auch keine Anspruchsvollen Spiele gezockt, das werd ich morgen nochmal testen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Karte defekt ist. Die 2 Wochen sind eh schon um. Die Grafikkarte kam anfang September, da habe ich sie dann im alten System getestet ohne Fehler.

Hat einer hier zufällig ne passende Lüfterkurve für den R9 ? Die von davidwigald erzeugt bei mir das selbe ergebnis wie mit der standardsteuerung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



> nach der Spannungsanpassung heute keinen Absturz gehabt


Was hast du denn angepasst?
Wie der Screenshot im Laberthread?



> Hat einer hier zufällig ne passende Lüfterkurve für den R9 ? Die von  davidwigald erzeugt bei mir das selbe ergebnis wie mit der  standardsteuerung.


Öffne mal Smart Fan 5. Dann guck dir an wie die Temperatur schwankt im Idle. Bei mir schwankte sie zwischen 40° und 55° am häufigsten. In diesem Temperaturbereich muss die Kurve dann so flach wie möglich sein. Dann dreht der Lüfter im Idle jedenfalls nicht ständig hoch und runter. Vielleicht ist es bei dir ein anderer Bereich als bei mir ich hab ja nur den R7


----------



## DR390 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn angepasst?
> Wie der Screenshot im Laberthread?



Yes!



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Öffne mal Smart Fan 5. Dann guck dir an wie die Temperatur schwankt im Idle. Bei mir schwankte sie zwischen 40° und 55° am häufigsten. In diesem Temperaturbereich muss die Kurve dann so flach wie möglich sein. Dann dreht der Lüfter im Idle jedenfalls nicht ständig hoch und runter. Vielleicht ist es bei dir ein anderer Bereich als bei mir ich hab ja nur den R7



In einem anderen Thread wurde mir geraten den Smart Fan nur im BIOS zu nutzen, aber erscheint mir hier deutlich sinnvoller die Gigabyte app mal zu installieren.
Im BIOS dümpelt die CPU nämlich nur zwischen 36-38°C


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Dann würde ich eher an der Gigabyteapp zweifeln ob die die richtigen Temps anzeigt. Wie soll die CPU im Idle auf über 50 grad kommen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eher an der Gigabyteapp zweifeln ob die die richtigen Temps anzeigt. Wie soll die CPU im Idle auf über 50 grad kommen?



Das ist (leider?) normal bei den Ryzen 3xxx. Die Temperatur schwankt im idle bis auf 51, 52° teilweise, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches.
Liegt auch mit an dem schwankenden Takt. Ob das ein Bug noch ist, oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Die CPU taktet im idle regelmäßig kurz auf über 4GHz und geht dann wieder runter. 
Die Temperaturen bei Smart Fan 5 sind nicht falsch. Kannst du ja gegen testen mit jeglicher anderer Auslese Software und ja das stimmt tatsächlich. Natürlich stehen im Bios andere Temperaturen, da ist der Rechner ja noch nicht mal hochgefahren. 
Im Bios hast du exakt die gleiche Oberfläche wie bei Smart Fan 5, weil im Bios heißt die Lüftersteuerung auch Smart Fan 5  Das ist nix anderes. Ob du das jetzt aufm Dekstop einstellst oder im Bios ist völlig wurst.


----------



## DR390 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ich werd heute Abend erstmal nen Benchmark für 1-2 Stunden laufen lassen mit FurMark. ( CPU Stresstest inkl. auf 22 Threads beschränkt, damit GPU nicht ins CPU Limit läuft, korrekt? ) 
Ich hoffe das zählt quasi als "1-2 Stunden" PUBG zocken. Habe nämlich heute auch wieder keine Zeit selbst zu zocken  

Wenn dabei kein Blackscreen auftritt behaupte ich mal, dass alles OK ist. Gestern hatte ich in 2 Stunden Stream + Minecraft nichts. Aber Minecraft ist ja auch eher langweilig für die Graka.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Benchmarks sind leider nie so wie die Games 
mit Auto UV hab ich zich Benchmarks gemacht und alles war Top, dann hab ich ne halbe Stunde GTA gezockt -> Blackscreen. 
Es hat ja keine Eile. Zock einfach sobald du dazu kommst und dann wirst du schon sehen ob alles geht oder nicht. 

Ich würde übrigens, wenn die Karte jetzt stabil läuft nach den Tests, versuchen zu undervolten! Damit holst du echt noch n bisschen was raus bei Navi, bis zu ~8% Performance und ~3-4° weniger Overall für 2 Klicks konnte ich feststellen. 
Ob das auch im MPT Tool geht weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten halt im Wattman mit Auto UV probieren, Werte angucken und ggf. nochmal selber per Hand nachjustieren, falls es stabil läuft.

Und immer die Treiber aktuell halten! Die Navi Treiber kommen gefühlt im 3 Tages Rythmus aktuell und gestern kam schon der 19.9.3 der bei mir bisher ziemlich gut läuft.


----------



## DR390 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Benchmarks sind leider nie so wie die Games
> Zock einfach sobald du dazu kommst und dann wirst du schon sehen ob alles geht oder nicht.



Okay schade  dann lass ich das mit dem Benchmark, hat er schon genug gemacht die letzten Tage xD 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens, wenn die Karte jetzt stabil läuft nach den Tests, versuchen zu undervolten! Damit holst du echt noch n bisschen was raus bei Navi, bis zu ~8% Performance und ~3-4° weniger Overall für 2 Klicks konnte ich feststellen.
> Ob das auch im MPT Tool geht weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten halt im Wattman mit Auto UV probieren, Werte angucken und ggf. nochmal selber per Hand nachjustieren, falls es stabil läuft.



Okay, mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich wirklich nix kaputt machen kann zwecks Garantie dies das. Was sich meinem logischen Verständnis noch nicht erschließt, wie kann weniger Volt dazu führen, dass man mehr Performance bekommt? Also das Thema UV ist mir auch nur beim Navi Laberthread durchlesen bekannt geworden. Mir ist es sehr wichtig ein stabiles System zu haben, wenn UV dem nicht entgegenwirkt les ich mich da auch gerne ein 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und immer die Treiber aktuell halten! Die Navi Treiber kommen gefühlt im 3 Tages Rythmus aktuell und gestern kam schon der 19.9.3 der bei mir bisher ziemlich gut läuft.



Ja, hatte letztens den 19.9.9.3 BETA gesehen, die BETA versionen auch schon installieren?


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



> Okay, mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich wirklich nix kaputt machen kann  zwecks Garantie dies das. Was sich meinem logischen Verständnis noch  nicht erschließt, wie kann weniger Volt dazu führen, dass man mehr  Performance bekommt? Also das Thema UV ist mir auch nur beim Navi  Laberthread durchlesen bekannt geworden. Mir ist es sehr wichtig ein  stabiles System zu haben, wenn UV dem nicht entgegenwirkt les ich mich  da auch gerne ein


Das kann ich dir auch nicht erklären wieso weniger V zu mehr Performance führen  So Experten mäßig bin ich dann auch nicht unterwegs.
Kaputt machen kannst du da nichts. Im schlimmsten Fall wenn du die Spannung senkst kriegst du nen Bluescreen, der Rechner startet neu und der Wattman ist dann resettet. Dann war das UV nicht stabil und du kannst von vorne beginnen. Viel einlesen brauchst du da nicht. Ich würde erstmal wie gesagt testen ob die Karte jetzt @Stock stabil ist. Wenn ja, dann einfach im Wattman mal auf Auto UV gehen. Da brauchst du selber gar nichts einstellen. Dann wieder gucken ob es stabil läuft und ob du ne Verbesserung hast. Wenn ja, würd ichs dabei belassen. Wenn du dann noch das letzte bisschen rausholen willst, guck dir die Werte des Auto UV an, also max. Spannung und max Takt. Diese beiden Werte dann noch etwas senken. 

Beta Treiber würd ich nicht installieren. Nur die, die im Treiber unter Updates auftauchen.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Uv alleine bringt keine Mehrleistung. Allerdings rennt sie nicht so leicht ins Templimit weswegen sie den Takt besser hält


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ich hab mit 1,2V (Stock Wert) einen Superposition 4k optimized Score von ca. ~7300
Mit 1,1V hab ich einen Score von ca. ~7600, die Temperaturen sind ein paar °C geringer und die Leistungsaufnahme ist auch ~20-30W geringer.
Wie erklärst du das? 
Das ist ja eindeutig Mehrleistung. Und bei keinen von beiden Setups rennt die Karte ins Temperaturlimit. Navi taktet ab 95° runter, da kommt die Karte nie dran.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Vergleich mal in beiden Szenarien den Takt der Graka. Ich wette bei 1,1 Volt taktet sie länger am Maximim und läuft damit stabiler.
Also, jedenfalls kann ich mir das anders nicht erklären.

Sind im Wattman als Zieltemp 95 grad angegeben?


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Bin gerad auf der Arbeit aber heut Abend kann ich dir mal n Screenshot schicken vom Auto UV. Das waren mein ich sogar nur 1,15V. 

Zieltemp gibts keine Angabe zu, aber das sind die Beobachtungen aus dem Laberthread bei so ziemlich allen. Ab 95° Mem Temp taktet die Karte runter oder ab 105° (glaub ich?) Hotspot.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Im Wattman wird eine Zieltemp definiert. Wenn die bei 80grad liegt, drehen die Luffis ab dann schneller. Ich denke du wirst die nicht bis 100% drehen lassen, weswegen sie, so vermute ich, taktet sie runter. Ich weiß aber nicht ob hier der Memtakt als Faktor genommen wird oder ein anderer Sensor.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Bild 1 @Stock 1,2V
Bild 2 @AutoUV 1,156V 
Wie man sieht unterscheidet sich der Max Takt nicht, aber du hast Recht, mit UV ist die Kurve etwas stabiler. Aber von generellem runter takten seh ich hier nichts. Auch nicht wo im Wattman eine Zieltemp sein soll.

Mit manuellem senken auf 1,1V war noch mehr rauszuholen, hab aber leider keinen Screen und komme auch heute nicht mehr dazu. 
Lief aber auch eh nicht stabil beim zocken, müsste wahrscheinlich auch die SOC Spannung noch etwas anheben. Werde mich da die Tage mal dran setzen, der neue Adrenalin 19.9.3 scheint sehr gut zu laufen, darauf hab ich gewartet.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Der Tackt schwankt im erstem deutlich stärker nach unten. Beim 2. ist es nahezu eine Linie. Das macht die Punktzahl aus.
Hab leider keine AMD Karte aktuell, weswegen ich jetzt nur sagen kann, irgendwo links unten.  meine RX480 hatte glaub ich @stock 90grad. MSI Afterburnet lief aber immer mit und dieser hatte 80? 83? 85? Irgend sowas.
Und höhere Spannung = höhere Temps = Taktanpassung nach unten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach meinst du das hier? 90° ist der höchste Punkt der Kurve mit 50% Drehzahl. Wenn die Karte also über 90° geht taktet sie also runter weil die Lüfter nicht schneller drehen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 

Die Frage ist welche Temperatur wird da genommen? Hotspot oder GPU Temp?
Wenn Hotspot dann ist es logisch, dass die Karte ab und zu mal anfängt runter zu takten, da der Hotspot schon ab und zu mal über 90° gehen kann. Aber die normale GPU Temp geht nicht mal ansatzweise auf über 80°. Eher so um die 70°.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Das ist die Lüfterkurve.
Dennoch sieht man im ersten Bild, dass die graka öfter im Takt sinkt. Deswegen denk ich, dass es halt untervoltet stabiler läuft. Und da liegt die Temp nahe


----------



## DR390 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Seit der SoC Anpassung keine Blackscreens mehr. Mag aber auch vll an 19.9.3 liegen  Bin sehr zufrieden.
Auch der Takt im Wattmann während eines Benchmarks bleibt viel gleichmäßiger seit dem 19.9.3 im Vergleich.  Soweit bin ich erstmal rundum zufrieden  Danke an alle!


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Bei mir hat übrigens was anderes geholfen. 
Ich hab die Karte jetzt undervolted auf 1100mV @ 2000MHz. Zuerst gabs wieder die klassischen Hänger und Blackscreens die ich glücklicherweise nicht @Stock habe.
Ich hab dann die Kurve in der Mitte etwas angehoben, also so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat alles behoben. Keine Blackscreens keine Abstürze nichts. Offenbar kommen die Abstürze vom Navi nicht vom hochfrequenten Bereich sondern im Gegenteil, wenn sie runter taktet! Dann braucht die Karte ETWAS mehr Spannung um noch stabil zu bleiben. 
Mit den Temps bvin ich auch sehr zufrieden jetzt siehe Anhang Bild, das war nach mehreren Stunden GTA5.


----------



## DR390 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Sehr geil. Undervolten werde ich dann mal in meinem nächsten Urlaub in Ruhe angehen. Solange zock ich erstmal so 

Andere Frage noch:
Welche RGB LED Stripes funktionieren auf dem MoBo? Hab von nem Selfmade Ambilight noch APA102 rumliegen. Hab die testweise mal angeklemmt, läuft nicht, denke die brauche noch zusätzlichen Strom oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ich weiß gerad nicht was das für welche sind, aber damit die funktionieren brauchst du halt welche mit nem 4 Pin Anschluss.
Ich hab die hier: Phanteks Multicolor LED-Strip 2x 400mm RGB ab €' '13,38 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Funktionieren einwandfrei, kannst beide ineinander stecken und müssen nur mit einem 4 Pin aufs Board gesteckt werden.


----------



## DR390 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Die Lightstrips sind drin! Echt geil, dass die Magnete haben  Bin sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt wollte ich mich endlich mal um die Lüfterkurve kümmern. Aber dieses beschissene Gigabyte App Center erzeugt beim Starten SOFORT nen Bluescreen.  Kann man diesen Smart Fan 5 kram nicht einzeln installieren?


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Du brauchst das App Center nur zu installieren. Starten kannst du Smart Fan 5 auch ohne das App Center. 
Installier einfach beides und starte dann nur SIV

Ansonsten geht natürlich auch das Bios, ohne Software einfach konfigurieren. Ist aber nerviger, weil du jedes mal neustarten musst um die Auswirkungen der Kurve zu "hören". Und das Bios resettet sich natürlich nach jedem Update, bei SIV kannste dein Profil speichern.


----------



## DR390 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du brauchst das App Center nur zu installieren. Starten kannst du Smart Fan 5 auch ohne das App Center.
> Installier einfach beides und starte dann nur SIV
> 
> Ansonsten geht natürlich auch das Bios, ohne Software einfach konfigurieren. Ist aber nerviger, weil du jedes mal neustarten musst um die Auswirkungen der Kurve zu "hören". Und das Bios resettet sich natürlich nach jedem Update, bei SIV kannste dein Profil speichern.



Okay, ich fasse definitiv keine Software mehr von denen an  Jetzt hab ich SIV neuinstalliert usw. Dann bekam ich direkt nach dem Anmelden nen Bluescreen. Musste erst im abgesicherten Modus rein und SIV wieder deinstallieren.
Was zur Hölle verbreiten die da für ne Software? Laut Google scheint das ja "normal" zu sein bei Gigabyte. 
Dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch das BIOS direkt. Schade.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Ja ich hatte auch Probleme mit deren Software, RGB Fusion hat bei mir regelmäßig Fehler verursacht. SIV lief aber bisher immer ohne Probleme.
ALso ja du hast Recht, die beste Software ist es definitiv nicht.
Ansonsten google dochmal, es gibt sicher noch andere Software mit der du die Lüfter regeln kannst, vielleicht der Afterburner.


----------



## DR390 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

jetzt hab ich alles neu installiert ( auch RGB Fusion ) und jetzt läuft RGB fusion nicht mehr ........ ich raste aus


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Hatte selbes Problem. RGB Fusion hat sich geöffnet, wieder geschlossen und immer wieder versucht zu starten aber es kam nie dazu. Das war ne Endlos-Schleife. 
Es hat bei mir echt gar nix geholfen außer Windows neu aufzusetzen. Danach lief alles, inkl. RGB Fusion. 
Ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass man genau dieses Programm braucht, um die LED Streifen zu steuern. Anders geht nämlich nicht.


----------



## DR390 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hatte selbes Problem. RGB Fusion hat sich geöffnet, wieder geschlossen und immer wieder versucht zu starten aber es kam nie dazu. Das war ne Endlos-Schleife.
> Es hat bei mir echt gar nix geholfen außer Windows neu aufzusetzen. Danach lief alles, inkl. RGB Fusion.
> Ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass man genau dieses Programm braucht, um die LED Streifen zu steuern. Anders geht nämlich nicht.



Jo, habs noch 4-5 mal gestartet, jetzt gehts wieder. Also Windows neu aufsetzen wegen dem Programm? Gigabyte muss echt mal klar kommen 

19.9.3 wird auf AMD gar nicht mehr angeboten, wie kommt das? Hab nem kollegen stolz erzählt, dass sei tdem Treiber kein Problem mehr auftrat, aber er kann nur 19.9.2 recommended oder den 19.10.1 optional laden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Wofür willst du auch den 19.9.3?
Der 19.10.1 ist der aktuelle Treiber und der läuft bei mir bestens.
Man kann den Treiber btw. in der Treiberoberfläche updaten. Dafür brauchst du nicht immer extra auf die AMD Website. 
Direkt auf der Treiberstartseite unten links "Updates"


----------



## DR390 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wofür willst du auch den 19.9.3?



Naja vor ner Woche stand der da als Recommended, ne Woche später ist der 19.9.2 wieder der recommended. Frage mich halt wieso der nicht mehr da steht.

Optional heißt für mich nicht stable, ich würd ungerne "könnte vll laufen" treiber installieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Hä? Wo guckst du denn nach Updates?
Einfach in der Treiberoberfläche unter Updates gehen. Da ist immer der neueste Treiber zu sehen und das ist der 19.10.1
Das ist der aktuelle Treiber und kein "könnte evtl laufen" Treiber. Also drauf mit dem  Bei mir steht da nix von recommended oder optional. 
Der 19.10.1 lauft genauso gut wie der 19.9.3 ich kanns ja aus erster Hand berichten.


----------



## Zemp (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



DR390 schrieb:


> Ja ist mir gestern Abend auch aufgefallen  Dann hab ich direkt erstmal um 0 Uhr bestellt




Mal ein anderes Thema hier bin auch grade dabei etwas zu bestellen. Habe nun aber viel schlechtes über Mindfactory Service und Wartezeit der Bestellten Ware lesen müssen. Kannst du da mal berichten ?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*

Der MF Service ist gar nicht schlecht. Ich hab schon so oft über MF bestellt, aber der Service war immer gut.
Das mit der Wartezeit stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn etwas lagernd ist, dann ist das auch sehr schnell da.
Was allerdings stimmt ist, dass die Anzeige auf der Website nicht immer so korrekt ist. Es ist schon mal vorgekommen bei mir das ich was lagerndes bestellt hab und dann später ne email bekam, dass es doch nicht lagernd war und ich somit noch warten muss. Das ist aber auch das einzige. Du kannst ganz getrost bei MF bestellen.


----------



## DR390 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hä? Wo guckst du denn nach Updates?


Auf amd.com  Hat sich bei mir so etabliert mit den manuellen Downloads. Daher meine Verwirrung, aber gut werde später mal den 19.10.1 installieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zemp schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema hier bin auch grade dabei etwas zu bestellen. Habe nun aber viel schlechtes über Mindfactory Service und Wartezeit der Bestellten Ware lesen müssen. Kannst du da mal berichten ?



Das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich unter anderem an AMD. Die haben in letzter Zeit etwas Lieferprobleme mit diversen CPUs gehabt.
Ich musste daher auch lange auf meinem R9 warten, da kann MF aber nichts für. Das einzige Problem, was ich mit MF habe, ist dass sie willkürliche "Verfügbar ab" Termine angeben, die sonst kein Verkäufer angibt. Meine persönliche Meinung ( ACHTUNG ) ist, dass die das nur machen, damit die Leute bei denen zuerst bestellen, obwohl man auch bei MF genau so lange warten muss wie bei allen anderen. Wenn du keine "Hypeware" kaufst, solltest du da aber keine Probleme haben. 

Das hier ist jetzt mein 4tes Komplettsystem bei MF. Bisher keine defekte Ware erhalten, daher kann ich zu Umtausch / Reklamation nichts sagen. Alle vier Systeme rennen bis heute noch. Versand war ( wenn alles verfügbar ) extrem schnell, kein Witz. Ein Tag später alles da. Ich werde auch in Zukunft weiterhin alles über MF beziehen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, aber da du nach meiner Meinung fragst: Ich würd dir MF empfehlen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer Gamingknecht ~1800€*



> Auf amd.com   Hat sich bei mir so etabliert mit den manuellen Downloads. Daher meine  Verwirrung, aber gut werde später mal den 19.10.1 installieren.


Quatsch wofür das denn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach im Treiber updaten. Da brauchste nix manuell downloaden und da haste direkt immer die neueste Version, was ja auch so sein soll bei Graka Treibern.



> Ich würd dir MF empfehlen.


Ich auch.
Ich hab mal früher ein Gehäuse bestellt, was leider beim Transport ne Macke abbekommen hat. Da war UNTER dem Gehäuse, also nicht mal sichtbar, ne kleine Schramme.
Selbst dafür kann MF nichts, weil das Paket offensichtlich irgendwo runter gestürzt ist. Hab MF angeschrieben und die haben nach wenigen Stunden schon per Mail geantwortet und ohne großes zögern mir 20€! erstattet direkt aufs Konto. (Gehäuse war 60€ wert) Für eine winzige Schramme (2-3cm groß unter dem Gehäuseboden). Oder optional hätt ichs halt komplett zurückschicken können und ein neues bekommen. Das fand ich schon guter Service.


----------

